# blazer "GIGMASTER"



## rockdamage (Aug 25, 2013)

new hull design.....pictures will follow as we progress with the build.
380 watt light bar with on board fish cleaning station....

can you say heated seats !


----------



## Jim (Aug 25, 2013)

Sweet! 

This is going to be awesome!


----------



## semojetman (Aug 26, 2013)

Im building my rail for the new boat as we speak.
Its gonna be nice, but i cant say ill have heated seats. We dont have time to sit. Lol


----------



## fender66 (Aug 26, 2013)

Looking forward to those pictures.


----------



## semojetman (Aug 28, 2013)

Yeah, lets see sme pictures


----------



## Paul Marx (Aug 28, 2013)

We need A/C seats down here . Looking forward to your build .


----------



## Seth (Aug 28, 2013)

I'm curious to see this thing! I love stabbin me some suckers and eating them fresh on the river banks!


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 9, 2013)

Any updates?


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 9, 2013)

testing lights


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

50 watt cree led x 6 

about 10-12' viability


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

rail with 50 watt led


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 10, 2013)

Do you know how many hours your going to get out of the LEDs.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

have operated them for 2+ hours on a group 31 trolling battery. I need to let them run out and get a real time 

And this boat isn't the gig master ...... will post pics of it when it gets further along. 

my new lights are single chip led and pull just over 4 amps 

I also have a 56" 360 watt light bar that is most impressive but the light spread isn't what I had hoped for ...


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 10, 2013)

Right on. I can't wait to get a set of these LEDs. I'm so sick of hearing the generator run.


----------



## semojetman (Sep 10, 2013)

Im just tired of yelling over the generator.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 10, 2013)

im using a 1000 watt pure sine inverter and 3 metal halides. engine keeps the bat charged and no generator noise. oh yeah 60,000 lumens


----------



## Seth (Sep 11, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328970#p328970 said:


> semojetman » Yesterday, 21:31[/url]"]Im just tired of yelling over the generator.


Same here. I love the brightness of my metal halides but the generator sucks. I'd give up some light just to be able to listen to the radio while we gig in a heartbeat.



[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328976#p328976 said:


> rockdamage » Yesterday, 21:51[/url]"]im using a 1000 watt pure sine inverter and 3 metal halides. engine keeps the bat charged and no generator noise. oh yeah 60,000 lumens



Are you charging them with your 300 mercury? My etec has a pretty good charger as well but I think it maxes out at 50 or 60amps and thats if I'm running 2500+ rpms. At gigging rpms, it's only about 15-25 amps. I've currently got 2x400w metal halides on my rig and I thought about trying to run them over a converter hooked to my batteries but I don't know if it would last very long. That would be unreal to have all that light and zero noise!


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

Ive got a 3000 watt pure sine. ($350 )With 100% duty cycle. One 400w metal Will run a battery dead in about 15 minutes. I tried 2 400's last year. Burnt up a voltage regulator lol. . Now I run 150's. A single group 31 and my 40 4 choke will keep up for about two hours without sever voltage loss... two lights will never go dead but I like the extra. You can use the cheaper modified sine inverter but you'll lose some efficiency and the lights will hummm like a street light 

THE TROLL ......


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

I sold the 300xs....

THE PATHETIC TROLL....


----------



## Seth (Sep 11, 2013)

aww bummer on the 300xs man. Thats the baddest of bad for outboard jets!


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 11, 2013)

I do miss the xs.....


----------



## Seth (Sep 27, 2013)

Did you guys ever finish the Gigmaster? I want to see this thing!


----------



## Xterminator GT (Sep 27, 2013)

Agreed. Ready for some updates


----------



## semojetman (Sep 28, 2013)

I seen the gigmaster the other night. I thinks hes been too busy with others boats to work on it.
It looks like a monster of a boat already.


----------



## Xterminator GT (Oct 27, 2013)

Any updates on the new boat?


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 27, 2013)

I run a quieter generator. Yamaha YG2800, with the eco-throttle it reduces engine rpm's to match power needs, also has a built in gfci. I have a 1000 watt metal halide in the center with 2 400 watt metal halides, one on each side for a total of 1800 watts. You can talk over this one, I used to run a 5000 watt Coleman that was so loud you had to yell even on the front deck.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Oct 27, 2013)

I also run the Yamaha YG2800i and must say it is quiter than most but not as quite as a battery.


----------



## dhoganjr (Oct 27, 2013)

That is true! Led's have come along way since I got my setup. I was looking into them last year, but to get anywhere near the same light was more than I was willing to spend. Especially not knowing if I would like the end result.


----------

